# smplayer i napisy pod filmem

## wodzik

tak sie zastanawiam czy da sie zrobic zeby smplayer wyswietlal napisy pod filmem. mozna dodac jakas pierdolke w opcjach ktora dodaje czarny pasek na dole filmu, ale gdy wlaczymy film w proporcjach 4:3 bedzie to powodowac jego przyciecie. kiedys na forum widzialem jakis skrypt do tego, ale jakos nie moge znalezc, ale chyba i tak opcja z skryptem odpada w smplayerze. co do wyjscia sdl nie interesuje mnie ono. gorszy obraz i dziwnie sie zachowuje w pelnym ekranie w smplayerze.

----------

## unK

U mnie mplayer przy każdym wyjściu "dokleja" do góry i dołu czarne paski, żeby proporcje wynosiły 4:3.

~/.mplayer/config:

```
font = "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf"

subcp = "cp1250"

subfont-text-scale = "2.5"

sub-fuzziness=2

vf = pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr,scale=640:-2,expand=-1:480:-1:-1:0
```

----------

## wodzik

dzieki naprowadziles mnie na trop. faktycznie nie pomyslalem, ze to moze byc takie proste. jeszcz sie troche pobawie, bo na razie efekt jest taki, ze napisy pojawiaja sie na pasku na dole,ale nie zostaja, tylko kakzde nastepne sie na nie nakladaja.

EDIT

to efekt uzycia scale i ssa/aas do wyswietlania napisow, jeszcze poczytam mana mplayera i jak wsio bedzie chodzilo tak jak chce dam solved

----------

## n0rbi666

wodzik - to od razu daj przepis, dla potomnych  :Wink:  (np dla mnie  :Smile:  )

----------

## wodzik

ok. troche teraz nie mam czsu sie bawic z tym (prace mam i nie mam czasu ;/ ) ale jak wykombinuje tak zeby dzialalo niezle dam znac. na razie mam w opcjach smplayera, w zaawansowanych, tam gdzie sa dodatkowe opcje mplayera mam wpisane: -vf scale=640:-2,expand=-1:480:800:-1:0 -idx. teraz jeszcze kombinuje, jak zrobic zeby dolny pasek byl grubszy od dolnego. jak dobieram recznie dla kazdego pliku to trybi, ale nie wiem jak to zrobic z skalowaniem do proporcji 4:3

----------

## _Gothic_

a moze zainteresuje Cie taka opcja jak sub-bg-alpha ktore daje mi pĂłĹprzeĹşroczyste tlo pod napisami, takze jak film jest 4:3 to napisy sa widoczne i nie traci (zaslania) sie za duzo filmu, ale to dziala chyba tylko na wyjsciu GL, wiec nie wiem czy Cie interesuje

```
mplayer -vo gl  -font ~/.mplayer/arial.ttf -subcp cp1250 -subpos 84 -subfont-text-scale 4.3 -sub-bg-color 0 -sub-bg-alpha 170 -subalign 0
```

----------

